# Arnold Classic Weekend Competitors List



## Arnold (Jan 1, 2008)

*20th Annual Arnold Classic Competitors*

*Men's Competitors*

Melvin Anthony
Gustavo Badell
Adorthus Cherry
Toney Freeman
Kai Greene
Deshaun Grimez
Phil Heath
David Henry
Dexter Jackson
Johnnie Jackson
Victor Martinez
Desmond Miller
Ronny Rockel
Silvio Samuel
Branch Warren
Hidetada Yamagishi


*Fitness International Competitors*

Regiane Da Silva
Tina Durkin
Bethany Gainey
Tracey Greenwood
Oksana Grishina
Jen Hendershott
Kimberly Klein
Julie Lohre
Tanya Merryman
Mindi O???brien
Julie Palmer
Stacy Simons


*Figure International Competitors*

Sonia Adcock
Gina Aliotti
Paola Almerico
Catherine Andersen
Natalie Benson
Monica Brant-Peckham
Amy Fry
Bernadette Galvan
Jennifer Gates
Deborah Leung
Juliana Malacarne
Kristal Richardson
Chastity Slone
Brenda Marie Smith
Briana Tindall
Valerie Waugaman
Latisha Wilder
Nicole Wilkins


*Ms. International Competitors*

Lisa Aukland
Tracy Beckham
Dayana Cadeau
Tazzie Columb
Iris Floyd Kyle
Kristy Hawkins
Rosemary Jennings
Debi Laszewski
Mah-Ann Mendoza
Colette Nelson
Yaxeni Oriquen
Betty Pariso
Brenda Raganot
Annie Rivieccio
Antoinette Thompson
Betty Viana-Adkins


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 1, 2008)

Does Jamie Eason ever compete or is she just a hot piece of ass?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 1, 2008)

yes, she has competed, but more of a fitness model.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 1, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Does Jamie Eason ever compete or is she just a hot piece of ass?


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jan 3, 2008)

Are the details on the 20th Annual Arnold Classic posted yet?  Do we know dates and times?

I would still like to get some VIP passes.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/bodybuilding-gossip/85982-arnold-classic-2008-competitors.html
...


----------

